# Poll/Discussion: Did you lose your OTA with L4.03



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

As suggest... Here is an thread to detail your OTA experiences. Please include your DMA and details as to what you are seeing and the channels you lost. 

For people who lost their OTA channels, one thing you might want to try:

1) Remove all your OTA channels that you current have added (Menu-6-9).
2) Power cord reboot your 622. 
3) Re-scan for your OTA channels.


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> you might want to try:
> 
> 1) Remove all your OTA channels that you current have added (Menu-6-9).
> 2) Power cord reboot your 622.
> 3) Re-scan for your OTA channels.


I went from L306 to L403, lost all channels, have not been able to get them back. I've done all these things, but not in this order. Will try later tonight.

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Be sure to after you delete all your channels, exist the Local Channel page so that your changes are written before doing a power cord reboot. It is worth a try.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Be sure to after you delete all your channels, exist the Local Channel page so that your changes are written before doing a power cord reboot. It is worth a try.


 Ron,

I had the total loss of OTA channels after L366 to L401 on one receiver (Version B). I deleted of all OTA channels then exited by selecting 'Done.' I then powered-off the receiver, followed by a 30 second power cord unplug, then after reboot, I did a 'Scan Locals' in 'Local Channels' and again selected 'Done.' This got all my channels back. I have not had loss of OTA channels loss since.

IMHO after some downloads to the 622, after it auto-reboots, that reboot sometimes doesn't clear out all the junk.

John


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys are starting to give me a little hope. Last thing I did last night was to delete the OTA locals, so that the satellite feeds would show up in the guide at the low numbers. I haven't done a restart since then, so just maybe...

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

I lost all my OTA when I went from 3.66 directly to 4.03. I've tried rebooting by holding the power button in as well as pulling the plug. I even attempted to restore factory defaults (which automatically deleted the locals). I still get nothing. I called Dish support and they are sending me a new unit, not a solution I'm happy with.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Volitar Prime said:


> I lost all my OTA when I went from 3.66 directly to 4.03. I've tried rebooting by holding the power button in as well as pulling the plug. I even attempted to restore factory defaults (which automatically deleted the locals). I still get nothing. I called Dish support and they are sending me a new unit, not a solution I'm happy with.


Try Ron's step's above, I also posted this information in your other post on this in the L4.03 issues thread.


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

Since I've done the reset to factory settings there are no OTA channels listed for me to remove any more. And yes, I have pulled the plug (a few times actually) since then. Still nothing


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> As suggest... Here is an thread to detail your OTA experiences. Please include your DMA and details as to what you are seeing and the channels you lost.
> 
> For people who lost their OTA channels, one thing you might want to try:
> 
> ...


Users who haven't seen a problem should wait a week or so before commenting.

I voted lost all OTA and got them back (401 to 403). So far only lost once on 403. I also had 4 occurrences of this (3 times on one of my 622's, and 1 time on the other) while on 401. As I documented to Dish when they asked for detail, this is not a partial lose or not locking but acted like the receiver was receiving no signals (0 strength) from the tuner on all OTA channels. Reboots have worked fine so far. 1) and 3) have no effect.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Went from 3.66 to 4.03. OTA stayed the just fine, in fact better on all channels with the exception of one that was really flaky before, now just a little flakey.

Stronger signal strength reported on all OTAs and satellites.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Received L4.03 software last night. All my OTA channels are still there with good signal on all. I am in the Midland-Odessa Texas DMA.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

Lost all of mine going from 3.66 to 4.03, but a simple front panel reboot brought them back.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

OTA channels losing signal more than ever since 4.03. Went from about 85% down to 72%.

Cleveland, OH


----------



## bmanner (Jan 19, 2004)

Went from L366 to L403. I did not lose any of my OTA channels. However now the receiver will not lock in the channels. The picture will "freeze" for a second, or pixelization, or I get the "error lost signal" screen. I never had this to occur with my OTA channels on L366.

I want L366 back!


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Went from 366 to 403, lost all my OTA, reciever shows no signal at all. I've tried all the reboots I am aware of, ie. front panel reboot, unplugging reciever reboot, deleted locals, checked switch, etc etc. 
If anyone knows of something else please help! The only thing I have NOT done, is disconnect the sats, run check switch, unplug, reconnect, etc. I just havent got desperate enough to try that, but it seems to me the sat connections SHOULD have nothing to do with the OTA, should it?


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Everyone should know if you Reset to Factory Settings, why do you think your OTA's would still be there or bring them back.? Factory settings is what it is. It is set back to what is was set before the customer makes there changes to it.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

I lost my NBC station but kept my CBS and PBS. Get no signal at all on the NbC station. Bangor Me.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

IamtheEggman said:


> I lost my NBC station but kept my CBS and PBS. Get no signal at all on the NbC station. Bangor Me.


If you haven't already, try deleting the station, reboot your receiver by pulling the power cord, and then re-scan for your locals.


----------



## Ijon_Tichy (Apr 16, 2007)

I have tried everything recommended here. 

And still no OTA. 

I still get 0 signal (it's as if the ViP is not even trying) and every channel.

I can't even connect to a channel manually.

This is pissing me off.

I am going to call CS later today.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Ijon_Tichy.

What do you mean by not being able to connect to the channel manually. When removed your channels, exited with done, and rescanned they all showed back up but when you tune to them through the EPG nothing shows up? What do you get when you manually add a channel? Are you getting any signal strength?


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s Ijon_Tichy.
> 
> What do you mean by not being able to connect to the channel manually. When removed your channels, exited with done, and rescanned they all showed back up but when you tune to them through the EPG nothing shows up? What do you get when you manually add a channel? Are you getting any signal strength?


If it's anything like mine, when we try to add a channel, NOTHING shows up. No signal at all. It's as if there's no antenna attached, or something. But that's not the problem because my TV tuner still works...


----------



## Ijon_Tichy (Apr 16, 2007)

blackwhole said:


> If it's anything like mine, when we try to add a channel, NOTHING shows up. No signal at all. It's as if there's no antenna attached, or something. But that's not the problem because my TV tuner still works...


I am getting the exact same issue.

It is as if the antenna is disconnected.

It is very frustrating.

When I first got the 4.03l update, all my OTA channels still appeared in my EPG. But every chan would give me a signal lost screen. I used to average about 85% signal strength before.

After deleting and rebooting, a Scan All gives me nothing. Manually adding channels gives me nothing.

I have tried deleting, rebooting (both ways), and rescanning several times with same result: NOTHING.

Maybe the update disabled the OTA tuner?


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

Ijon_Tichy said:


> I am getting the exact same issue.
> 
> It is as if the antenna is disconnected.
> 
> Maybe the update disabled the OTA tuner?


Yeah, it seems like it at least. I deleted all the channels, and then the satellite locals automatically mapped down to those numbers. But I'm missing the sub-channels of course, and it's not HD. How did we live without HD before? I can't remember either.

I wonder if there was a bad batch of receivers made. I became a Dish customer mid-December of last year. My installation was postponed a couple of days because they had no 622s in stock, so I bet that it was manufactured in the last part of 2006.


----------



## Ijon_Tichy (Apr 16, 2007)

blackwhole said:


> Yeah, it seems like it at least. I deleted all the channels, and then the satellite locals automatically mapped down to those numbers. But I'm missing the sub-channels of course, and it's not HD. How did we live without HD before? I can't remember either.
> 
> I wonder if there was a bad batch of receivers made. I became a Dish customer mid-December of last year. My installation was postponed a couple of days because they had no 622s in stock, so I bet that it was manufactured in the last part of 2006.


I got my dvr in late Dec '06. Hmmm...


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

blackwhole said:


> Yeah, it seems like it at least. I deleted all the channels, and then the satellite locals automatically mapped down to those numbers. But I'm missing the sub-channels of course, and it's not HD. How did we live without HD before? I can't remember either.
> 
> I wonder if there was a bad batch of receivers made. I became a Dish customer mid-December of last year. My installation was postponed a couple of days because they had no 622s in stock, so I bet that it was manufactured in the last part of 2006.


My 622 was installed 12/10/2006. Never had a problem receiving OTA with 3.65, 3.66, 4.01 or 4.03.

In fact 4.01 fixed a problem with guide data on the local Orlando, FL Fox affiliate.


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

Ijon_Tichy said:


> I got my dvr in late Dec '06. Hmmm...


I got mine in January 07. The plot thickens...


----------

